# Hunt# EB1005 - General Season - Archery Bull Elk



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Regarding Hunt# EB1005 - General Season - Archery Bull Elk 

I have received some conflicting information from DWR so I hope you all can clear this up for me.

Is this tag an unlimited over the counter tag?
When does it go on sale?
When do they stop selling it?

One agent said it was limited to 15,000 tags and went on sale July 17

Another agent said that what I want is the Statewide Archery Elk tag and that it has no hunt number. I thought Hunt#EB1005 was the statewide archery elk tag.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Eb1005 is the statewide tag no limit. Unless you do the 3 season tag which comes out of the 15,000 any bull permits, which used to be rifle and muzzleloader tag number. Does that make sense?


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Steve G said:


> Regarding Hunt# EB1005 - General Season - Archery Bull Elk
> 
> I have received some conflicting information from DWR so I hope you all can clear this up for me.
> 
> ...


EB1005 Bull elk Archery *Spike*: Aug. 18-Sept. 7, 2018
*Any bull*: Aug. 18-Sept. 14, 2018 Not limited

You are correct. The other is general bull elk.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Baron83 said:


> Eb1005 is the statewide tag no limit. Unless you do the 3 season tag which comes out of the 15,000 any bull permits, which used to be rifle and muzzleloader tag number. Does that make sense?


Yes.



RoosterKiller said:


> EB1005 Bull elk Archery *Spike*: Aug. 18-Sept. 7, 2018
> *Any bull*: Aug. 18-Sept. 14, 2018 Not limited
> 
> You are correct. The other is general bull elk.


And thanks to both of you. Now one more question. The tag is described as not limited. I presume though, that it is limited to one per hunter per season?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Steve G said:


> I presume though, that it is limited to one per hunter per season?


Yes, one tag per hunter per season. There is no limit to how many they sell so you can pick one up the day you head out to hunt without worrying about not getting a tag.


----------

